# BIRMINGHAM | Cortland - Broad Street | 111m | 35 fl | 8 fl | 6 fl | U/C



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

8/11

Cortland Broad St. | Mixed-Use | 6-35fl | 111m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

8/21

Cortland Broad St. | Mixed-Use | 6-35fl | 111m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

8/28

Cortland Broad St. | Mixed-Use | 6-35fl | 111m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## Brum X (Mar 5, 2007)




----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

9/16

Cortland Broad St. by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## Brum X (Mar 5, 2007)




----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

10/8

Cortland Broad Street aka The Square by Elliott Brown, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

10/9

Cortland Broad St. | Mixed-Use | 6-35fl | 111m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr

Cortland Broad St. | Mixed-Use | 6-35fl | 111m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

11/13

Cortland Broad St. | Mixed-Use | 6-35fl | 111m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr

Cortland Broad St. | Mixed-Use | 6-35fl | 111m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr

Cortland Broad St. | Mixed-Use | 6-35fl | 111m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr

Cortland Broad St. | Mixed-Use | 6-35fl | 111m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr

Cortland Broad St. | Mixed-Use | 6-35fl | 111m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

11/16

Cortland Cornered by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## Brum X (Mar 5, 2007)




----------

